# 3.2 liter eos owner as of yesterday!



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys I'm the proud new owner of a 2007 3.2 liter eos!!! I love it. And I have a 2 year/24k mile warranty with it. I have 58k miles. Just looking at the forum and getting used to it-- is there anything I should know or do as far as 1st things 1st?  thanks in advance.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Us 3.2 owners are a rare breed...


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

mark_d_drake said:


> Welcome to the forum. Us 3.2 owners are a rare breed...


lol I've noticed, getting used to the DSG is very different. I've never owned an automatic before, and I've never had anything newer than a 2001... haha this car does so much!!


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats on the car! Only thing I'd recommend right off the bat is to Krytox your roof seals.....and NO pink wheels! LOL :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

BostonB6 said:


> Congrats on the car! Only thing I'd recommend right off the bat is to Krytox your roof seals.....and NO pink wheels! LOL :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lololololol no I don't think I'll be doing pink wheels. I'm thinking gold or polished actually.  and I am actually looking into the krytox. How much is that anyways? The older forums say around $100? :O


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not really sure about the price but there is a GM part that's the same product and is about $40 if I recall correctly.

Here's a thread for you.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2819603


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a white 2008 3.2 EOS with 64K miles. I'm sure we will see the same problems. I just "sealed the a frame plastic tubes that were causing a water leak on my left knee. Also, the first thing I did was get a new wheel alignment with the top down and remove all of the camber from the rear. The car sit "square" now and does not look like the rear shocks are broken. You will need to rotate your tires every 3-5000 miles unless you like road noise and want to replace them each year. Krytox will be your friend. Britax baby seats fit great in the back. I replaced all the brake pads with new ceramic pads to get rid of brake dust. I also had the transmission flushed before I bought it at 59k. The flush at the dealer is ~$400.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

deltaP said:


> I have a white 2008 3.2 EOS with 64K miles. I'm sure we will see the same problems. I just "sealed the a frame plastic tubes that were causing a water leak on my left knee. Also, the first thing I did was get a new wheel alignment with the top down and remove all of the camber from the rear. The car sit "square" now and does not look like the rear shocks are broken. You will need to rotate your tires every 3-5000 miles unless you like road noise and want to replace them each year. Krytox will be your friend. Britax baby seats fit great in the back. I replaced all the brake pads with new ceramic pads to get rid of brake dust. I also had the transmission flushed before I bought it at 59k. The flush at the dealer is ~$400.


That doesn't sound so bad just regular maintenance... Now the transmission flush... Is that something a regular mechanic can do? Oh! And I went to my dealer to buy the krytox today and I was told OH YOU DON'T NEED THAT STUFF! Just go get some silicone spray and spray the stuff. I was like ummm. No thank you. I'll get you the part number.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

smartchick2009 said:


> That doesn't sound so bad just regular maintenance... Now the transmission flush... Is that something a regular mechanic can do? Oh! And I went to my dealer to buy the krytox today and I was told OH YOU DON'T NEED THAT STUFF! Just go get some silicone spray and spray the stuff. I was like ummm. No thank you. I'll get you the part number.


My dealership told me just to use silicone also. I broke out the manual and had to show the Shop manager that is said NO SILICONE!!!. I made them give me a bottle of krytox at no charge. Morons!!!!!


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

deltaP said:


> My dealership told me just to use silicone also. I broke out the manual and had to show the Shop manager that is said NO SILICONE!!!. I made them give me a bottle of krytox at no charge. Morons!!!!!


yeah i was like ummm i did NOT just buy a $20k car for me to not listen to what it says and void my extended warranty...


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would definitely have the DSG service done by a dealership. If it's not done at 40k intervals, they will not honor any warranty on the DSG. It does run about $400.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

smartchick2009 said:


> Hey guys I'm the proud new owner of a 2007 3.2 liter eos!!! I love it. And I have a 2 year/24k mile warranty with it. I have 58k miles. Just looking at the forum and getting used to it-- is there anything I should know or do as far as 1st things 1st?


That's very cool. Congrats!

I always take any used VW to my mechanic (since '88) asap regardless if it is under warranty or not. Carfax's and such just don't always tell the whole story. It seems like you have an owner's manual with it and most questions addressed. Good luck.


----------

